# CCAA fall season cancelled



## Bubba (May 12, 2020)

Men's Fall D2 season cancalled CCAA conference


----------



## Mystery Train (May 12, 2020)

All CCAA fall sports "suspended indefinitely."  I think this is the first of many to follow.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 12, 2020)

For D2 and D3 more to follow. There way to much money in D1 sports to cancel just yet.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 12, 2020)

MAC eliminated conference tournaments.  More to follow.


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2020)

Bubba said:


> Men's Fall D2 season cancalled CCAA conference


Cancalled to strong - suspended is correct


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 12, 2020)

CCAA Suspends NCAA Competition for Fall 2020
					

CCAA member institutions have determined that NCAA sport competition will not occur during the fall of 2020.




					goccaa.org


----------



## CrazyTown (May 12, 2020)

Anyone know how that even plays out.... do players lose scholarship money if it IS an actual cancellation?


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 12, 2020)

CrazyTown said:


> Anyone know how that even plays out.... do players lose scholarship money if it IS an actual cancellation?


I know that when programs are eliminated, scholarships are honored.  I would think this would be the case for a suspension or  cancelation.

I do wonder however if scholarships will be honored
For incoming freshman?


----------



## CrazyTown (May 12, 2020)

eastbaysoccer said:


> I know that when programs are eliminated, scholarships are honored.  I would think this would be the case for a suspension or  cancelation.
> 
> I do wonder however if scholarships will be honored
> For incoming freshman?


Thanks for the input!  What a horrible time for all of these athletes!!!


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2020)

My son is disappointed , but understands .  He’s hoping for league season being switched to spring  probably  without NCAA tournament .


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 12, 2020)

Cal State fall sports in air as schools stay online
					

California State University schools will remain primarily online this fall, raising doubts about whether member schools will field athletic teams for the rest of 2020.




					www.espn.com


----------



## dk_b (May 12, 2020)

This is from yesterday re Pac12 football but you can probably extrapolate from football to other fall sports.  The departments are dependent on football rights $$$ that it's hard to imagine fall season for any sport at a football school if there is no football.









						Pac-12 mulling all-conference regular season
					

The Pac-12 has discussed an 11-game regular season played solely against conference opponents as one possibility for keeping college football going this year amid the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.espn.com


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 12, 2020)

For women’s soccer I’d plan for conference games only that would be played OCT with no tournament thereafter.


----------



## oh canada (May 13, 2020)

I would love to see sports return on campuses this fall, albeit without fans which would def have to be the case.  However, I just don't see how sports programs get through more than a couple games without any player somehow contracting the virus.  All it would take is for one, just one player to test positive among all the conference members and the entire program/league would be shut down.  

Pro sports, with adult athletes, and with the express purpose of trying to make money can handle it differently, but universities==especially public==are much more risk averse.


----------



## Surfref (May 13, 2020)

My DD got the message below from SDSU. She is in the kinesiology-athletic trainer program and was told they will more than likely have in-person classes, because they go through a lot of hands on training during their senior year.  Hopefully they still have some D1 sports so she gets to work on the athletes and not just her classmates.  She will be working with SDSU and USD athletes, which are both D1 schools.  She is really bummed because she was supposed to have a summer internship with the San Diego Padres.  She may now be going to the Cayman Islands For a couple weeks in June to work with a physical therapist who works with their rugby team.  We are just starting to work the logistics of that internship.  She and her friends in the K-AT program are not big fans of the online classes.  Some of the professors are good at the online instruction, but most absolutely sucked.  The good thing is that she is organized and motivated and has always done well in online classes.
Dear SDSU Community,

As announced today during the California State University system’s Board of Trustees meeting, all 23 campuses in the system, including San Diego State University, will move forward with planning for virtual instruction, with some exceptions, for Fall 2020.

CSU Chancellor Timothy P. White, in his board address this morning, stated that the system-wide virtual approach will allow for variability across the campuses, but that CSU courses, especially lecture-type courses, would primarily be delivered virtually. Only instruction and activities that cannot be delivered virtually will be conducted in-person, and with strict standards for safety and welfare.

“This virtual planning approach preserves as many options for as many students as possible, and is consistent with our guiding principle meeting students where they are,” White said.

Further, White said: “It would be irresponsible to wait until summer to plan for virtual learning across the curriculum. It is wise to plan now and over the next several months for enriched training and virtual learning environments and to be able to pull back again in the fall as in-person circumstances might be further allowed. It would be irresponsible to approach it the other way around.”

With this message, I am pleased to share an update about our SDSU community’s Fall 2020 plans, which follow this updated guidance and direction from the CSU and respect existing and projected public health orders.

*Fall 2020 Plans*

After thorough and careful assessment and feedback from faculty and staff who have shared their expertise, and following this directive from the CSU, our campus community will launch SDSU Flex.

With all lecture-based instruction intended to occur online in the fall, our SDSU Flex model will offer maximum opportunities for students to remain fully engaged with their faculty, staff members, peers and SDSU alumni — no matter their physical location. It also provides flexibility to our faculty, reducing the number of courses that may be needed to transition to fully virtual in the event of a second wave of the virus. Our model will also provide extensive time for faculty to prepare and modify their courses for the fall, in ways that differ drastically from the emergency move this spring.

As we continue to develop SDSU Flex, our priority will continue to be to share information in a timely and transparent manner. We know that our current students and their families need to make personal decisions soon, which will require decisions to be made about individual courses by our faculty and colleges. Following the announcement from the CSU today, we will continue, and with greater specificity, to engage in course-level planning. Additional communications will follow throughout this month as this work progresses.

*SDSU Flex Model*

SDSU Flex calls for high customization and will allow the maximum amount of flexibility to our community as COVID-19 conditions change in the future. Our preliminary model and the plans that will follow are informed by updated guidance from the CSU and expectations that physical distancing and certain other restrictive county, state and federal orders will remain in place through the fall.

Through the SDSU Flex model for Fall 2020, we will:


In consultation and agreement with the CSU, offer certain lab, art studio, and performance-based courses in person, including clinical offerings required for licensure, while offering lecture-based instruction via virtual modalities.

Expand existing, customized training for faculty members around course design and teaching, which will also address accessibility and inclusivity, to ensure quality education. A training institute was launched for faculty earlier this afternoon. Faculty can learn more or sign up by visiting the Instructional Technology Services Training & Workshops site.

Significantly expand online activities and student support service, and also maintain robust financial aid for our students.

Carefully open the campus in phases based on the guidelines shared in our campus update email last week, beginning with faculty who need to return to their research or creative work in on-campus facilities.

Continue to collaborate with county public health officials and to advocate the return of research and instructional faculty to campus as soon as permitted, and as we can safely increase support staffing to maintain campus safety.

*Next Steps*

What occurred this spring, with the rise of the first wave of this new pandemic was unprecedented. It required emergency flexibility, extraordinary adaptations to how we teach and learn, and other urgent and highly disruptive transitions, necessitated by a rapidly changing policy environment.

We now have the benefit of improved projections from global, federal, state, and county health agencies, and all warn of a significant fall resurgence. No vaccine is anticipated by August, nor is there certainty around the efficacy of any of the therapeutics currently being explored by researchers — including San Diego State Researchers — and clinicians around the Country.

Ultimately, we cannot gamble that testing and treatment will be so substantially improved by August that we may return to full or majority in-person classes, and therefore position ourselves for another large and emergency move away from campus, if required by the county or state.

*However, these challenges will not stop us from investing fully in the classroom, technology, testing, and health and safety infrastructure necessary to ensure we can deliver in-person courses and experiences in fall for those areas that most need it.* As noted above, these areas may include our lab courses, nursing and clinical experiences, art studio, life science and engineering projects, and a number of other areas. These decisions will be made in the coming weeks in concert with our faculty, public health experts, facilities experts, and the CSU system. For the rest of fall coursework occurring in the virtual space, we now have the benefit of four months of prep time.

Last week, I shared information about our guiding principles, which are informing all levels of analysis, planning and decision-making. These principles will guide decisions about additional details of SDSU Flex and our plans.

SDSU Flex is being designed with our campus culture in mind, informed by our strengths in offering high-touch and high-interaction experiences among and between faculty and students. Our solution will retain or improve student-to-faculty ratios for in-person, improve high-touch advising, with virtual offerings that are both diverse and inclusive, meeting the specific needs of our students.

*Thank You*

As always, thank you to all of the faculty, staff and students who have and continue to make contributions to these plans, and those operational plans which will be used to open our campus once more. Our mission is our priority, and we will work to sustain the highest quality teaching and research during this global pandemic, with maximum flexibility for our faculty, staff, and students.

_Adela de la Torre_
San Diego State University President


----------



## Mystery Train (May 13, 2020)

eastbaysoccer said:


> I know that when programs are eliminated, scholarships are honored.  I would think this would be the case for a suspension or  cancelation.
> 
> I do wonder however if scholarships will be honored
> For incoming freshman?


I'll let you know... my daughter's coach is doing a zoom meeting today with all the incoming Freshmen.   We're on pins and needles. 

First her final club spring season cancelled, then Senior Prom, the rest of her Senior year, Graduation, and now her freshman year and first college soccer season!  It feels like she's caught in a nightmare that won't end.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (May 13, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> I'll let you know... my daughter's coach is doing a zoom meeting today with all the incoming Freshmen.   We're on pins and needles.
> 
> First her final club spring season cancelled, then Senior Prom, the rest of her Senior year, Graduation, and now her freshman year and first college soccer season!  It feels like she's caught in a nightmare that won't end.


The new just gets worse.  I'm hoping for some good news one day.  I feel for every senior HS and college.


----------



## Dubs (May 13, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> I'll let you know... my daughter's coach is doing a zoom meeting today with all the incoming Freshmen.   We're on pins and needles.
> 
> First her final club spring season cancelled, then Senior Prom, the rest of her Senior year, Graduation, and now her freshman year and first college soccer season!  It feels like she's caught in a nightmare that won't end.


Massive bummer to say the least.  Please do keep us informed.  All the best to you and your DD.


----------



## Banana Hammock (May 14, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> I'll let you know... my daughter's coach is doing a zoom meeting today with all the incoming Freshmen.   We're on pins and needles.
> 
> First her final club spring season cancelled, then Senior Prom, the rest of her Senior year, Graduation, and now her freshman year and first college soccer season!  It feels like she's caught in a nightmare that won't end.


I it a CSU school?


----------



## Copa9 (May 14, 2020)

eastbaysoccer said:


> The new just gets worse.  I'm hoping for some good news one day.  I feel for every senior HS and college.


Reminds me of what I heard happened to high school and college seniors had to go through during the Vietnam war. Only they were drafted, many never returning from war and many more never being able to attend college.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 14, 2020)

Yup.  Coach told her that all financial aid/scholarships will be honored as long as the student is enrolled and taking classes.  Seems like her school is angling for online and "hybrid" classes and keeping the dorms open (possibly).  Of course, nothing is for sure.  Lots of questions about 4-5 year eligibility and what happens "if."  No clear answers yet.  

As for the conference, they are still trying to figure out a way to have a season, either a condensed fall season or move it to the spring.  The problem with a spring season is how does that work with the NCAA tournament, because some conferences might go ahead with fall games in other parts of the country?  It's all up in the air.  

Her coach just wants her recruitment class to stay intact and train together in the fall (following the required small group numbers and social distancing, that way they are ready if and when there actually is a season.  I think there will be a lot of dominoes falling in the next few weeks, unfortunately.  I keep hearing the UC system is going to do the same.  All universities are hurting for money, so likely that the big dollar D1 sports will try to do some sort of season, but the non-money sports are going to suffer big.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 14, 2020)

Banana Hammock said:


> I it a CSU school?


Yep.


----------



## Banana Hammock (May 14, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> Yep.


good luck to you.  Please updates us.


----------

